# Floating wall length desk (~11' ft)



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello, 

I am interested in building a floating wall length desk. In the pictures below, I would like it to be against the back wall which is 130.5 inches wide. For the depth in thinking 24"-27".










Is it possible for me to support this by using an inside frame (like what you would do below for shelves) or will I have to use legs? I'm open to suggestions. Preferably I would not have cabinets underneath. 











Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

With almost an 11' span, I would plan on building in support of some type. 
Your support can be bracing, legs or cabinets. 
The bracing, if cut in a triangular shape and set from the floor to the leading edge of the top would be the least intrusive. Cabinets could be placed on the ends or in the center to distribute support. 
Legs could be placed at approx every 4'.


----------



## Kerrys (May 2, 2016)

Perhaps look at it from a different direction, suspend it from the ceiling with rod or the wall using cable.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Floating shelves are for light duty. Your desk doesn't fall into that category. I think you would be disappointed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not really "floating" ....*

If you attach the desk at either end to the wall it will have a great deal of support. You should double the front member to make it like a "bridge" supported on either end. An 11 ft span with double 2 x 4's will support a fair amount of weight... not your body weight but probably at least 100 lbs without bending too much. That is a wild guess based on some years of building stuff like shelves. You could always make the front member from 2 X 6s and have no fears. The desk will support most of the weight on the rear attachments... 
screws into the studs.
I don't see any huge issues if you practice sound joinery. :smile3:


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If it is fastened to the wall at both ends bolt a length of steel angle or square tubing to the back of the front board. Run it along the bottom and you can still fasten cross stringers on the flat above it back to the wall.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for all of the replies. I am thinking of fastening it to the wall on each ends. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Vexorg said:


> Thanks for all of the replies. I am thinking of fastening it to the wall on each ends.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


" I am thinking of fastening it to the wall on each ends." 

"Thinking" only thinking. You had better be sure.

George


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> " I am thinking of fastening it to the wall on each ends."
> 
> "Thinking" only thinking. You had better be sure.
> 
> George


I haven't started the project yet so this is still the thinking phase . 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

What about building two free standing desks? End to end or some other configuration as maybe needed in future?
For decades, all of mine are just simple leg frames with the plywood tops not even attached.
A healthy layer of junk seems to hold everything in place!


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

I would consider using something like this at the ends, and maybe along the span. Put one of these under the desk, and one of these low on the wall, and connect a pipe between them.

https://www.simplifiedbuilding.com/pipe-fittings/kee-klamp/c58-swivel-flange


----------



## plasma800 (Apr 27, 2017)

For what it's worth, I just went through a desk build, and explored all floating options. What I found is that it just wasn't really an option, unless you use steel or something to support the desk, and remove the sheetrock and go straight to the studs. Even then, weight on the front (like your resting arms) makes floating units 'bounce' or feel not solid.

I opted to use T legs, and in some places, straight , cheap ikea legs.

However, I AM ok with the pipe idea from the front edge of the desk to a secure location low on the wall just above the base board. That would work fine and be pretty minimalist in it's appearance.

This post contains some photos and information on my desk setup. You'll notice no legs are ever in my way in this type of configuration. In your situation, I would likely have 2 sets of L legs, and two 5.5 foot desktops. Which you can make quite easily from a hollow core door skinned with ply. 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/need-help-l-desk-design-169417/#post1673553


----------

